# Pork Roast



## AnnieDrews (Jan 14, 2011)

I've been wanting to make a roasted pork loin. I've never made one and found a recipe that I thought looked yummy.

Went to the local grocery store (Homeland) and all I could find was the pre-packaged Hormel "Original" Extra Lean Pork Center Cut Loin Filet. It has a note: _"Containing up to thirty percent of a patented flavoring solution** coated with sauce***. _They also had them in other flavors, but I want to flavor it myself.

_**Solution Ingredients: Pork broth, Potassium Lactate, partially hydrogenated soybean oil, cornstarch, sodium phosphates, sodium bicarbonate, salt, autolyzed yeast, sodium diacetate._

_***Sauce Ingredients: Water, cornstarch, xanthan gum._

Sounds like a bunch of unnecessary crap to me. I really just wanted a plain old untouched pork roast. All I could find otherwise was a large roast like you would use for pulled pork, etc. Should I have asked the butcher? What do you buy when you want a nice roasted pork loin?


----------



## pacanis (Jan 14, 2011)

I buy a pork loin. I've seen those tenderloins and hear they are good, but haven't tried one yet. I buy the whole loin and cut it into chops, saving a couple nice pieces for roasts. I would have asked the butcher or someone if you couldn't find a plain loin roast.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 14, 2011)

If your supermarket doesn't carry plain pork loins, demand they start or go elsewhere.  The same goes for tenderloins.  The marinated/treated pieces force you to pay pork prices for marinades and sauces.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll be sure and talk to the butcher. This time I think I will just rinse it real well with water and pat it dry before putting the spice rub mixture on it.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 14, 2011)

Someone gave us one of the flavored ones that you mentioned. It was so salty and the marinade overpowered the flavor of the meat.

Barbara


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 14, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> Someone gave us one of the flavored ones that you mentioned. It was so salty and the marinade overpowered the flavor of the meat.
> 
> Barbara


 


I'll let you all know how it turns out. I'll be making it Sunday or Monday.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 14, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> I'll let you all know how it turns out. I'll be making it Sunday or Monday.



You could think of it as corned  and give it a good rinse or soak before you cook it.

I usually get the whole loin at Costco. Just like Pacanis, I section it into pieces for roasts and stuff and stick most of it in the freezer. I use it for all kinds of stuff including chops, schnitzel, a Danish cold cut called Rullepølse, and other odd Danish food


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 14, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> _"Containing up to thirty percent of a patented flavoring solution** coated with sauce***._





AnnieDrews said:


> _**Solution Ingredients: Pork broth, Potassium Lactate, partially  hydrogenated soybean oil, cornstarch, sodium phosphates, sodium  bicarbonate, salt, autolyzed yeast, sodium diacetate._
> 
> _***Sauce Ingredients: Water, cornstarch, xanthan gum._



_That_ made me snort. And snicker a little. Perhaps it's my cynicism that finds it extremely amusing that they throw the term patented in there to cover what is, basically, the same awful concoction a lot of those flavored products use (perhaps that's why it's not claimed to be theirs and only 30% at most?). The sauce I have to ask though... seriously? Was that honestly _all_ that was in it ingredients wise or was this simply leaving out the actual flavorings from the listing?

I can't help but think of Homer Simpson when he created his Spine-O-Cylinder and kept babbling "Patent pending, patent pending, patent pending" at people after mentioning it. Or perhaps I watch too many cartoons .


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, Potsnpanties, I don't think it is supposed to be a flavoring....maybe just a "flavor enhancer". Kind of wish I hadn't bought it now. We'll see...


----------



## potsnpanties (Jan 15, 2011)

Flavor enhancer sounds more likely considering what xanthan gum really is.

But! Don't wish you hadn't bought it (as much as it is annoying), take it as a challenge (you know the whole proverbial _"If Life gives you lemons, squirt them in its eyes and steal its wallet" _deal). As Taxlady said, rinsing and soaking it is definitely an option. It would give you a better chance of having the meat at its closest non-altered raw state than before.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2011)

You know, before rinsing off any of the flavouring and sauce, why not cut off a small piece and fry it. They you could taste what that stuff is like.


----------



## luvs (Jan 15, 2011)

i got a pre-seasoned 1 & that went into the trash. shudder. i got a double refund, though. i wasn't arguing that w/ them!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 15, 2011)

Gratuitous pics of a pork loin


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 15, 2011)

Smart a**!! LOL!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 15, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Smart a**!! LOL!


----------



## spork (Jan 16, 2011)

I did a half loin roast this evening.  A simple napolitan with pungent sage and garlic on a bed of potatoes, carrots and brussel sprouts.  I've never tried the Hormel.  Their preservatives scare me a bit.  Let us know how it turns out, AnnieD.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Gratuitous pics of a pork loin


 
Now you are a purveyor of..."Pork Porn?"

Got any pictures of a pork butt?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you are a purveyor of..."Pork Porn?"
> 
> Got any pictures of a pork butt?


You laugh, but this is the truth--The language in our home was so squeaky-clean that when my mom asked the butcher for pork butt, I almost passed out!  I had never heard her use the word butt!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 16, 2011)

Barbara L said:


> You laugh, but this is the truth--The language in our home was so squeaky-clean that when my mom asked the butcher for pork butt, I almost passed out! I had never heard her use the word butt!
> 
> Barbara


 
But, but...I didn't say..."bacon!"


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

Did somebody say bacon?


No pictures of a pork butt, PF... not that isn't already cooked or pulled.
I wonder what's up with that?


----------



## LindaZ (Jan 16, 2011)

I get really nice pork loin roast at Sam's Club. It's big enough to cut it into three pieces and I get three nice meals out of it. No preservatives/flavorings etc, just plain meat.  I cook mine with some dry onion soup mix, wrap it in foil and let it cook until done. Comes out nice, tender and I have gravy. Overcooking can make a loin dry since there's not much fat.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you are a purveyor of..."Pork Porn?"
> 
> Got any pictures of a pork butt?


 


Barbara L said:


> You laugh, but this is the truth--The language in our home was so squeaky-clean that when my mom asked the butcher for pork butt, I almost passed out! I had never heard her use the word butt!
> 
> Barbara


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, but...I didn't say..."bacon!"


 


pacanis said:


> Did somebody say bacon?
> View attachment 9622
> 
> No pictures of a pork butt, PF... not that isn't already cooked or pulled.
> I wonder what's up with that?


 Stop Stop!! I am going to PMSL!!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 16, 2011)

*Pacanis*-That pic of the pork wrapped in bacon should be illegal!!

I made the pork roast today. The recipe called for the pork loin (I'm sure they intended a "clean", unaltered loin). I rinsed and dried mine to get as much of the "seasoning" (I use that word very lightly here) and patted it dry. The recipe called for a seasoning rub of: garlic powder, oregano, cumin, coriander, thyme and salt. I had everything except coriander so I substituted with a Lemon/Herb blend I had. Then brown all sides in garlic infused olive oil. Bake for 20 min. (I checked w/ thermometer and it wasn't done so I added 10 min.) It came out very, very juicy and flavorful. If anything it was a little too salty....no doubt from the seasoning/preservative junk they put in it. Also maybe a little too "thyme-ey". Overall, though, not too bad. I had made a pot of green beans cooked w/ salt pork and new potatoes.Served w/ french bread. 

Here is how it all looked:


----------



## taxlady (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks delicious. I agree, the excess salt is undoubtedly from the stuff they put on at the store or factory.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks delicious alright. Nice and juicy. Cooked perfectly for me.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That looks delicious alright. Nice and juicy. Cooked perfectly for me.


 
I cooked to 160 degrees and then let it sit for 10-15 before carving.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

Me too, Annie. I like my pork white, not pink. I always shoot for 160ish. And you can see from your pic that if you cook it right, it's still juicy.
If you are not opposed to opening a can to help with dinner, this recipe is simply awesome. I've made this a few times and the gravy tastes like gravy, not like condensed soup, so don't let the soup throw you.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/melt-in-your-mouth-pork-loin-39428.html


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 16, 2011)

I love to try this. It looks so delicious and juicy.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link Pacanis.  I like to use cream soups as a base for gravy.  This would be wonderful.  Copies, pasted and printed.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm kind of in the mood for a pork roast myself, now.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 16, 2011)

Pacanis-That recipe looks like something my fiance would LOVE. Add some mashed potatoes and he would be orbiting the moon! I, however, have an aversion to Cream of Mushroom....and Onion Soup for that matter. I would probably adapt it and used Cream of Chicken (they don't make a Cream of Pork, do they?) or Celery...not sure on the Onion Soup....maybe boullion.


----------



## Hungry (Jan 16, 2011)

I have quit doing the Pork Loin.
The Boston Butt or Shoulder roast much more favorable.
Also use this for pulled pork sandwiches.
No fancy sauces.  With all the BBQ sauces on the shelf I don't have to worry with making a sauce.
I prefer the  Bull's Eye  original, with KFC Cold Slaw.
Pretty close to the BBQ pork sandwich I grew up with in Virginia.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 16, 2011)

Hungry said:


> I have quit doing the Pork Loin.
> The Boston Butt or Shoulder roast much more favorable.
> Also use this for pulled pork sandwiches.
> No fancy sauces. With all the BBQ sauces on the shelf I don't have to worry with making a sauce.
> ...


 
Yes, I use a store-bought sauce myself. I don't like them too sweet though. I try to buy something labeled "hickory" or similar. I also put Liquid Smoke in it while it is cooking in the crock pot, before adding the sauce after shredding. When I was a kid we always put the slaw ON the sandwich with the BBQ....yum! I still do it like that a lot.


----------



## Alix (Jan 16, 2011)

I did a pork loin tonight for dinner. I brined it first, then sprinkled it with lemon pepper and some montreal steak spice. I roasted it at 350 for an hour. It was AWESOME.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 16, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Did somebody say bacon?
> View attachment 9622
> 
> No pictures of a pork butt, PF... not that isn't already cooked or pulled.
> I wonder what's up with that?



Nice weave Fred!! ~~~ Lookin Gooooood!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks Bob! My first weave. Amazing thing that youtube


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 16, 2011)

AnnieDrews said:


> Pacanis-That recipe looks like something my fiance would LOVE. Add some mashed potatoes and he would be orbiting the moon! I, however, have an aversion to Cream of Mushroom....and Onion Soup for that matter. I would probably adapt it and used Cream of Chicken (they don't make a Cream of Pork, do they?) or Celery...not sure on the Onion Soup....maybe boullion.



You would probably like the cream of celery better with a pork loin, just from personal experience.


----------

